# I'm Ticked - 3D Olympics For Everyone But Dish Network Subscribers



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

We are in the middle of a TV milestone. For the first time in history, the Olympics will be broadcast in 3D, 230 hours worth, and Dish Network is nowhere to be found. According to CNet, 80% of households will be able to receive the Olympics in 3D. It seems everyone, but people with Dish Network, will have 3D Olympics.

3D Olympics Channel Available to 80 Percent of Households

If anything should be in 3D, it should be the Olympics.

Michael


----------



## bt66 (Jul 20, 2012)

That was a big mistake I made switching to Dish from DirecTv. I forgot about the Olympics in 3D. Eevn their HD picture quality sucks compared to DirecTv.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> 230 hours worth


That's about 229-1/2 hours too much. With all the doping and other scandals, commercialism, pros being allowed to participate, etc. the whole thing is just a farce.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since even DirecTV has pulled back from expanding 3D (except for the Olympics)... I'm not sure this is a huge thing.

I do grant you, though, that it seems like Dish ought to have the bandwidth to do an Olympics 3D channel... and while I have ZERO interest in it even if I had a 3DTV... it would be nice for those Dish customers who do.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Until they make glasses-free 3D (and prototypes DO exist but it's not quite mass-market ready for the living room - works ok for laptops) it's just not going to "catch".

[I'll reserve most of my comments on pros being allowed in the Olympics for a sports thread but I *will* say it was high time they were allowed]


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Yawn. Don't care about 3D or the Olympics.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

vahighland said:


> Yawn. Don't care about 3D or the Olympics.


Yet, you took time to post about it. 

The Olympics won't change 3D trends, but it's always good to have another event to see for those with 3D.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

80%?
Hmmm
When households with much less owners of those television sets,


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The latest figures I could find say that 2% of US households have a 3D TV. So over 78% of US homes will get a channel with content delayed to next day and not be able to watch it in 3D.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> The latest figures I could find say that 2% of US households have a 3D TV. So over 78% of US homes will get a channel with content delayed to next day and not be able to watch it in 3D.


The 2% number may be correct and we know that numbers never lie. I guess it just depends on what numbers you're looking at. For instance, in 2011 21 million 3D LCD TV's were shipped and that doesn't include plasma's. For 2012 the estimate is 50 million (again, only LCD). Q3 of 2011 saw 6.6 million 3D LCD's sold, as in out the door and now in use. Dish is my company of choice and I don't like my company playing second fiddle to anybody. Especially since it looks like the anybody has turned into the everybody. Would you buy a new car if it had a carb instead of fuel injection, or bias ply tires, or no air bags, or just a AM radio?


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

inazsully said:


> The 2% number may be correct and we know that numbers never lie. I guess it just depends on what numbers you're looking at. For instance, in 2011 21 million 3D LCD TV's were shipped and that doesn't include plasma's. For 2012 the estimate is 50 million (again, only LCD). Q3 of 2011 saw 6.6 million 3D LCD's sold, as in out the door and now in use. Dish is my company of choice and I don't like my company playing second fiddle to anybody. Especially since it looks like the anybody has turned into the everybody. Would you buy a new car if it had a carb instead of fuel injection, or bias ply tires, or no air bags, or just a AM radio?


I would guess that if you dig a little deeper you would find that the majority of those 3D sets were not purchased "specifically" for viewing 3D tv and most likely were purchased as 2D sets that "just happened" to have 3D capability that would never be used. The manufacturers have been shoving 3D down our throats by including it on EVERY mid to upper level TV, that does not mean that all of those tv's will be used to view 3D content.

Also I personally WOULD buy a new car that had a carb, no airbags and an AM radio. My 65 cutlass has all of these and is MUCH more fun to drive than my computerized daily driver.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

olds403 said:


> The manufacturers have been shoving 3D down our throats by including it on EVERY mid to upper level TV, that does not mean that all of those tv's will be used to view 3D content.
> 
> Also I personally WOULD buy a new car that had a carb, no airbags and an AM radio. My 65 cutlass has all of these and is MUCH more fun to drive than my computerized daily driver.


You would be the exception on the car with a carb, no airbags and an AM radio...maybe one out of a million.

I don't know how you can conclude the TV manufacturers "have been shoving 3D down our throats" when most of the 3D capable TVs don't even ship with the 3D glasses anymore. It costs virtually nothing to add 3D to a good quality TV, so you are not paying for anytihng.

Also you are not accurate in saying that it is "on EVERY mid to upper level TV". Check out the Sharp LCD TVs.

You weren't one of the people who said HD and DTV was being shoved down our throats, were you? That would be a stretch since most people really wanted it, but actually would have been more accurate.

I guess it is natural for some people to resist change, even it is for the better.

Michael


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I enjoy HD and my blu-rays but am not going to replace my functioning 4 year old HDTV just for 3D, especially since I have no interest in it. I would sooner invest in 4k TV than 3D tv. It is my belief that 3D is a fad that will pass, just as it has every other time it has surfaced. I have watched 3D movies at the IMAX theater and was not that impressed with them, I have seen new 3D displays at retailers and have not been impressed with them either. If you turn your head it screws with the image. I have no problem with other people getting excited about it but the fact that Dish does not have any 3D channels is not that big a deal to me. For those of you that want Dish to get in on the 3D, as long as it does not cause my rates to increase, good luck.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Michael1 said:


> You would be the exception on the car with a carb, no airbags and an AM radio...maybe one out of a million.


I'd rather have a car I can work on without a degree in computers. I don't really care about airbags one way or the other and I haven't listened to radio in many years.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

bt66 said:


> That was a big mistake I made switching to Dish from DirecTv. I forgot about the Olympics in 3D. Eevn their HD picture quality sucks compared to DirecTv.


just going by your join date i i would bet a couple $ that you are a directv sub planted here just to trash dish


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bt66 said:


> That was a big mistake I made switching to Dish from DirecTv. I forgot about the Olympics in 3D. Eevn their HD picture quality sucks compared to DirecTv.


Face it the HD on both sucks,that's why your supposed to watch the Olympics in glorious OTA HD.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

80% is a ridiculous number or you are misconstruing what that means. It could mean 80% of providers have it in 3D, But here are the cold hard facts.

There are about 3% of homes that have 3D capability. That's right only 3%. 45% of them do not watch 3D, they only bought a 3D set because it has features non 3D does not.

http://www.mediapost.com/publicatio...s-have-hi-def-tv-with-room.html#ixzz21gis5vZE

Now add to that less than 50% of all Dish subs have HD receivers, and of the rest, nowhere near all have a 3D capable receiver.
Of 14 million subscribers, I'm betting no more than 300,000 are even capable of getting it in 3D.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

80% is a ridiculous number. 80% of Americans subscribe to a service where: if they bought special equipment and subscribed to a HD package and were one of the small group of people with a 3D capable set they could watch part of yesterday's Olympic coverage.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Recently came across this note from the wsj...

------------------------------
Three Weeks With 3-D TV

Test driving some quality couch-time with the third dimension: Is seeing in stereo mind-blowing, or does it fall flat?

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303343404577517200137527674.html
------------------------------

My takeaway: Not ready for primetime, especially at the PayTV level, due to compression. Some Blu-Ray content worth watching, but that obviously won't be live.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Can we drop the off-topic discussion? There's no need to jump into every 3D-related topic to tell us how much you hate it. We've heard it all before and it adds nothing useful to the discussion.

Anyway, I just contacted Dish to express my disappointment at them not including the 3D Olympics coverage. As I understand, it's offered by NBC/Universal as a part of all the other coverage, so it wouldn't cost Dish anything except a little bandwidth to include it.

-- Roger


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

jadebox said:


> so it wouldn't cost Dish anything except a little bandwidth to include it.
> 
> -- Roger


A little bandwidth?

What about uplink equipment, transponders and receiver boxes? Are any of the current receivers 3D capable?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inazsully said:


> The 2% number may be correct and we know that numbers never lie. I guess it just depends on what numbers you're looking at. For instance, in 2011 21 million 3D LCD TV's were shipped and that doesn't include plasma's. For 2012 the estimate is 50 million (again, only LCD). Q3 of 2011 saw 6.6 million 3D LCD's sold, as in out the door and now in use. Dish is my company of choice and I don't like my company playing second fiddle to anybody. Especially since it looks like the anybody has turned into the everybody. Would you buy a new car if it had a carb instead of fuel injection, or bias ply tires, or no air bags, or just a AM radio?


True, and some of those 2% with a 3D TV, not only aren't interested in 3D, they don't have the glasses. My TV supports 3D, but I got it because of its 2D performance. The 3D glasses are extra.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> A little bandwidth?
> 
> What about uplink equipment, transponders and receiver boxes? Are any of the current receivers 3D capable?


Dish already has Dish on Demand 3D, so they have the equipment. Yes, there are already 3D receivers, the 722, 722K, 922, and Hopper.

Dish Network 3D Page

This makes Dish look really bad. Small time local cable operators are offering the Olympics in 3D, but not nationwide Dish.

Michael


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"SayWhat?" said:


> A little bandwidth?
> 
> What about uplink equipment, transponders and receiver boxes? Are any of the current receivers 3D capable?


922 and Hopper.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

olds403 said:


> Also I personally WOULD buy a new car that had a carb, no airbags and an AM radio. My 65 cutlass has all of these and is MUCH more fun to drive than my computerized daily driver.


Then you're doing it wrong, or you need to buy a better car. I grew up in the 60's and I know that nostalga is a powerful thing. Because unless you're driving an econobox, all cars today are faster, get better milage, are more comfortable, handle better and are safer than your '65 Cutlass (well stock version). I challange you in the fun department with my wife's V6 2012 Mustang or even my son's 2011 Mazda Speed3. And keeping cars with carbs and distributers tuned-up is something I don't miss at all.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> A little bandwidth?
> 
> What about uplink equipment, transponders and receiver boxes?


They have all of that, of course.



> Are any of the current receivers 3D capable?


A receiver doesn't have to be "3D capable" to deliver 3D content.

-- Roger


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Michael1 said:


> We are in the middle of a TV milestone. For the first time in history, the Olympics will be broadcast in 3D, 230 hours worth, and Dish Network is nowhere to be found. According to CNet, 80% of households will be able to receive the Olympics in 3D. It seems everyone, but people with Dish Network, will have 3D Olympics.
> 
> 3D Olympics Channel Available to 80 Percent of Households
> 
> ...


But according to today's news release (*emphasis* added):


> DISH, in agreement with NBCUniversal, today announced a multiplatform content offering for NBCUniversal's coverage of the 2012 London Summer Olympic Games to commence on Wednesday, July 25 through Sunday, August 12. *Designed to provide video subscribers with access to NBCUniversal's more than 5,293 hours of unprecedented Olympic programming, this offering represents the largest number of total Olympics hours ever. DISH will offer NBCUniversal's Olympic content live and on-demand, across multiple digital, mobile and tablet platforms.*


So you can watch 5,293 hours of programming on your iPhone. Or about 5% of that through another provider on your 3D TV. What a swell world of opportunities.:sure:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Or who knows how much on NBC OTA since they're basically off the air as far as normal programming goes.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Since even DirecTV has pulled back from expanding 3D (except for the Olympics)... I'm not sure this is a huge thing.
> 
> I do grant you, though, that it seems like Dish ought to have the bandwidth to do an Olympics 3D channel... and while I have ZERO interest in it even if I had a 3DTV... it would be nice for those Dish customers who do.


Nicely said. I have no interest in 3d because my right eye is bad.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

The reply I received from Dish was a generic one about 3D programming. It's either an automated response or the person didn't take the time to actually read my message. :-(

-- Roger


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is what everyone else will be able to watch in 3D.

Saturday, Jul 28
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Opening Ceremony
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Opening Ceremony

Sunday, Jul 29
4:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming

Monday, Jul 30
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving

Tuesday, Jul 31
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving, Canoeing
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving, Canoeing

Wednesday, Aug 1
7:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving, Canoeing
3:00p - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving, Canoeing

Thursday, Aug 2
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving, Canoeing
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Diving, Canoeing

Friday, Aug 3
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Canoeing
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Swimming, Canoeing

Saturday, Aug 4
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Swimming, Track and Field, Trampoline
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Swimming, Track and Field, Trampoline

Sunday, Aug 5
4:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Swimming, Track and Field, Diving, Trampoline
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Swimming, Track and Field, Diving, Trampoline

Monday, Aug 6
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Track and Field, Diving, Synchronized Swimming
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Track and Field, Diving, Synchronized Swimming

Tuesday, Aug 7
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Track and Field, Diving, Synchronized Swimming
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Track and Field, Diving, Synchronized Swimming

Wednesday, Aug 8
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Track and Field, Diving, Synchronized Swimming
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Gymnastics, Track and Field, Diving, Synchronized Swimming

Thursday, Aug 9
5:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Track and Field, Basketball
9:00a - XXX Summer Olympics - Track and Field, Basketball


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"Michael1" said:


> We are in the middle of a TV milestone. For the first time in history, the Olympics will be broadcast in 3D, 230 hours worth, and Dish Network is nowhere to be found. According to CNet, 80% of households will be able to receive the Olympics in 3D. It seems everyone, but people with Dish Network, will have 3D Olympics.
> 
> 3D Olympics Channel Available to 80 Percent of Households
> 
> ...


I have a 3D capable TV, but I will not spend $1200 (4 x $300) for glasses for the family to watch a fraction of TV shows in 3D. I am sorry but I will take a high quality HD show over one in 3D. True you will get 3D images, but the images are extremely poor compared to a quality HD feed.

If Dish dropped AMC because of low viewership, why would they add 3D that would have even less viewership???

Personal opinion, if you want 3D, make it an add-on that a customer has to pay for. I don't want to subsidies 3D so a select few can watch it.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I would assume if they used the extra bandwidth for 3D, then they would have one less HD Sports Alt channel. Not that I care one way or the other.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jsk said:


> I would assume if they used the extra bandwidth for 3D, then they would have one less HD Sports Alt channel. Not that I care one way or the other.


The two HD channels DISH added did not consume HD Sports Alt channel space.

DISH has not done 3D other than pre-downloaded content or as a demonstration feed at trade shows. While many receivers are capable of playing the pre-downloaded content I would not expect anything other than a 922 or Hopper/Joey to be able to handle a live feed reliably. (I believe a 922 was used at the trade shows and in one of the final Charlie Chats, Mr Ergen expressed that 3D would not be done by DISH on the then current technology - only the Hopper/Joey have been released since that statement.)

BTW: If DISH did carry this day old 3D feed would you expect more live 3D (for example, ESPN 3D) in the future? This may be about managing expectations - deciding not to get into the "live 3D feed" business so they will not be expected to continue to be in the live 3D feed business after the games.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

StringFellow said:


> I have a 3D capable TV, but I will not spend $1200 (4 x $300) for glasses for the family to watch a fraction of TV shows in 3D.


I paid less than $200 total for the four pair of glasses I have for my TV. I don't know of any that sell for $300 a pair.



> I am sorry but I will take a high quality HD show over one in 3D. True you will get 3D images, but the images are extremely poor compared to a quality HD feed.


No, they aren't.



> If Dish dropped AMC because of low viewership, why would they add 3D that would have even less viewership???


The 3D coverage of the Olympics is included in NBC/Universal's package. In a sense Dish subscribers are paying for it even though they aren't receiving it.

In a more general sense, if Dish stopped carrying every channel that didn't appeal to a majority of subscribers, they'd have maybe five channels.

--- Roger


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_Synchronized Swimming_

Wow! In 3D?

OOOOoooooohhhhhhhh! Cooooolll!!

Wait, people really watch _Synchronized Swimming_? In any format?

Really?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"StringFellow" said:


> I have a 3D capable TV, but I will not spend $1200 (4 x $300) for glasses for the family to watch a fraction of TV shows in 3D.


What brand glasses are $300 each? The last set of Samsung active glasses I got cost $30.


----------



## bt66 (Jul 20, 2012)

"domingos35" said:


> just going by your join date i i would bet a couple $ that you are a directv sub planted here just to trash dish


Funny guy. I am not trashing Dish, just letting everyone my experience and it's a fact. You should check out the PQ and make a comment. It's very noticeable with the four networks. ABC being the worst. In fact the Dish installer said that he has heard the same a few times from others as well.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bt66 said:


> Funny guy. I am not trashing Dish, just letting everyone my experience and it's a fact. You should check out the PQ and make a comment. It's very noticeable with the four networks. ABC being the worst. In fact the Dish installer said that he has heard the same a few times from others as well.


That maybe very possible especially if the channel your watching does not have a transparent "HD" behind the channel number in the guide.That would mean the channel your watching is an "SD" channel.

If you are connected through a A/V receiver that can cause issues also.How are you connected to your HDTV? that would be a good place to start to try and figure out what your problem with your system may be.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a 3D set, no glasses. If someone paid me $300 to accept a pair of glasses, I would try them out, but probably never use them again. If I want to see something in 3D I look out the window. If I wanted a soccer ball to hit me in the head, I'd go kick one around. If I wanted to get sick on a roller coaster, I'd go ride one... don't really like cleaning barf off my floor. If I had a choice of going to movie for $10 in 2D or $8 in 3D, I'd watch the 2D one. Maybe I'm not "typical", but my guess is 80% of viewers aren't to different.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a newer 3D/smart LG.
There glasses are not ANYWHERE close to that cost so we have a few pair in our house.
Sorry to hear of your dilemma...


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I drifted over to the DTV area just to see what comments were coming in on the 3D broadcasts and I couldn't find any. Maybe I am not used to their side of the fence but it would have seemed people would be commenting on the quality of the 3D broadcasts.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

DoyleS said:


> I drifted over to the DTV area just to see what comments were coming in on the 3D broadcasts and I couldn't find any. Maybe I am not used to their side of the fence but it would have seemed people would be commenting on the quality of the 3D broadcasts.


As a D* subscriber, I'm not impressed - at ALL. The actual picture quality is sub-par compared to regular 3D broadcasts. Plus they only air it as one huge program during the daytime (a tape delay of the previous days events), which means I have to eat up 10 or so hours of DVR space if I want to record. There's nothing at all on in prime time or overnight, so recording is the only way to watch if you have a job. But if I happen to be home during the day & want to watch live, I have to watch the same 3 commercials every 10 minutes.

Truly a failed experiment, at least as far as the U.S. coverage goes.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I have DISH and two capable displays in our home. One using passive glasses and the other active. Still no DISH feed to use either..... . SJ


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

StringFellow said:


> I have a 3D capable TV, but I will not spend $1200 (4 x $300) for glasses for the family to watch a fraction of TV shows in 3D.


If you think you have to pay $1200 for four pairs of glasses, I'd hate to see the deal you got on the TV.:sure:

The 3D glasses for the new Samsung and Panasonic TVs are compatible with a new 3D Glasses initiative. Samsung sells a pair for $20. They can be had on Amazon for $17.47...with batteries. That's cheaper than most sunglasses.

Michael


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Eddie501 said:


> Truly a failed experiment, at least as far as the U.S. coverage goes.


Do you like any 3D at all?

Michael


----------

